# Syncing between iPhone, Fire, Calengoo and iCloud



## JoeDiver (Dec 4, 2011)

n4uau said:


> Or for the really big spenders Amazon is 50% off on Calengoo ($2.99) which from the reviews does sync with Google Calendar. I already sync my iphone to it, guess I can add the Fire.


Being new, I was wondering about that. I sync my iPhone, MBP and iMac via iCloud....keeping iCal in sync. Are you saying you sync your iPhone (iCal?) to Google, then Google to Calengoo on the Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Joe--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

I've split your question about Calengoo and the iPhone/iCloud etc into its own question so as to get a better response from our members!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

JoeDiver said:


> Being new, I was wondering about that. I sync my iPhone, MBP and iMac via iCloud....keeping iCal in sync. Are you saying you sync your iPhone (iCal?) to Google, then Google to Calengoo on the Fire?


You should be able to subscribe to the iCloud calendar in google, then have that go down to the Fire via Calengoo.

Note that I don't have a Fire to try this, or have I upgraded to iCloud from MobileMe, but in theory it should work! You are looking for a web addy for the calendar, probably on the iMac to enter into google.


----------

